# Fenster größe durch einen Button während des Programm läuft verändern



## Prengepower (8. Dez 2009)

Moin!

Ich möchte gerne meine Fenstergröße (zur Zeit 1024 x 768) so ändern das das Problemm z.B. in 100x50 gestartet wird, der Großteil der Views nicht visible ist und dann über eine Buttondie Größe geändert wird und die ganzen Views da sind  Wie kann ich das machen?

Außerdem würde ich sehr gerne zuvor auch schon die Toolbar und die Menüleiste ausblenden und dann nach Button-Druck erst zeigen... Wie kann ich es machen das gewisse Menüpunkte deaktiviert sind (z.B. Speichern wenn keine Datei geöffnet ist)? 

Desweiteren noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich verhindern, dass das Programmfenster maximiert werden kann?

Danke


----------



## Prengepower (9. Dez 2009)

leute keiner ne idee  plz help


----------



## dayaftereh (9. Dez 2009)

Hey 

nutzt du Swing oder AWT?

schau mal nach den Methoden setVisible, setSize, so wie setResizable und repaint() !


----------



## Prengepower (9. Dez 2009)

Ã¤hm es handelt sich um ein plugin projekt bei eclipse.. Also soweit ich weiÃŸ nichts von dem du gesprochen hast... Mfg


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Dez 2009)

Wenn es sich um etwas in Eclipse selbst handelt, dann wird es wohl SWT sein (zB mit Shell kann man ein Fenster erstellen).


----------



## Prengepower (9. Dez 2009)

mmh naja so ansich stell ich ja die grÃ¶ÃŸe beim start mit dem workbenchconfigurer ein... Also wie kann i den nachtrÃ¤gli Ã¤ndern?


----------



## Gonzo17 (11. Dez 2009)

Hört sich irgendwie danach an als ob du ne RCP Application erstellen möchtest und davon dann die Fenstergröße beeinflussen willst oder lieg ich da falsch?

Falls das so sein sollte kannst du die Größe so beeinflussen:


```
Activator.getDefault().getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow()
				.getShell().setSize(800, 600);
```

Activator ist in dem Fall deine Plugin-Klasse (wird ja standardmässig von Eclipse so benannt). 

Um Menü und Toolbar auszublenden bzw wieder einzublenden müsstest du an den WorkbenchWindowConfigurer drankommen. Beim Starten geht das ganz einfach, nämlich in der WorkbenchWindowAdvisor-Klasse, aber wie du später drauf zugreifen kannst weiss ich gerade nicht (bzw ob das überhaupt geht). 

Wie man verhindert, dass das Fenster maximiert wird, weiss ich gerade auch nicht, aber da würd ich auch über die Klasse Shell gehen. Da findeste mit Google bestimmt irgendwas.


----------



## Prengepower (11. Dez 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich irgendwie danach an als ob du ne RCP Application erstellen möchtest und davon dann die Fenstergröße beeinflussen willst oder lieg ich da falsch?
> 
> Falls das so sein sollte kannst du die Größe so beeinflussen:
> 
> ...



genau du hasts erfasst... na dann mal probieren ob das so klappt ^^ danke


----------

